# Eclipse JAR export



## bbnvacx (6. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

wie exportiere ich Eclipse-Projekte in eine JAR-Datei?

 :wink:  Bbnv


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (6. Feb 2009)

Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Projekt, dann "Export" und entweder als "Jar" exportieren, oder als "Runnable Jar" (dabei werden gleich Abhängigkeiten mit ins Jar gepackt, analog zum FatJar-Plugin).


----------



## bbnvacx (6. Feb 2009)

Danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Feb 2009)

An dieser Stelle noch mal der Hinweis auf die Forumsuche. Du bist nicht der erste, der dieses Problem hatte...


----------

